# Reaching out to a bigger population of customers



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I was reading a post on how to price honey and someone said that it depends on if you take the "pretty glass jar" honey look or the rustic "country mason jar" look. 

would it be reasonable to say that you can reach both markets by prodiving both types of jars?


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

When we 1st. started in NYC we were the ******** that stood out with our home made table, simple jars and no nonsense labels. Our market manager approached me about 2 months into the season and indicated she couldn't believe how much we outsold the beekeeper at her other market week after week. They had fancy jars with bows and hang tags with cute bee stories and such. We've always taken the attitude our honey speaks for itself, we don't need any frills to sell it and our plain talk, qualtiy product and word of mouth is the best salesman.


----------



## Mitch (Jul 7, 2003)

chef
I use plastic 12 and 24oz bears and pint and quart mason jars no frills,simple balkc and white lables i print off my computer.I do well with this at the local farmers market.Now this year my lady friend wants to try some frilly hex jars girly stuff as she calls it.I have the same idea as you doing both i kkep you posted on how it goes the next few weeks


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>would it be reasonable to say that you can reach both markets by prodiving both types of jars? 

Absolutely. I use the Muth jars from Brushy Mt for the high end. Also some of those small pretty hex jars for the high end. The high end is small fancy containers and comb honey. The low end is larger mason jars. Some people are looking for a bargin. Some are looking for something pretty.


----------



## BubbaBob (Jan 18, 2005)

I use 8oz, 1lb, and 2lb plastic queenline style with flip top lids, along with 3lb milk jug look alikes with the same lids for extracted, pint wide mouth mason jars for cut-comb, and hex jars for creamed honey.

Works for me.

BubbaBob


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I think right now I have to man different sized jars. I did go with the hex jars because I got them at a great price. I havent tried mason jars yet. 

I like simple but I know people will pay for classy looking too. 

I think it is important to price your honey at a certain point that it leaves you room to haggle with pricing and you both come out a winner insteado f you going to low or the customer feeling ripped off.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Chef, we do package honey as gift honey during the Jewish Holidays, Thanksgiving and easter. We have Christmas labels which we use on all our jars from the week after Thanksgiving to Christmas. We've found many people who buy honey are very astute consumers and know that fancy jars they will throw away only add to the cost of there true purchase purpose, really great honey.

We never, ever, (let me repeat ever) haggle on price. Nothing will anger a regular customer like walking up to a your stand and hearing someone just haggled a better price than they got their last visit!


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

Go for the simple yet classy look. Something as simple as a little patch of colorful cloth under the ring of a mason jar really makes it stand out a little more. A ribbon or rattan (that is what the package called it..a natural fiber) tied on. 
I just see how they dress product up in a gift store and see if I can do that myself cheaply.

That being said I haven't had the opportunity to sell much, but considering that quite a bit that I have sold has been for somebody else or for me to gift to somebody, a little dressing up can't hurt.


----------



## Mitch (Jul 7, 2003)

Something i have seen is people will buy a pint mason jar and not the 24oz bear even when you tell them they are the same.I would love to go to all plastic but many people want a pint mason jar or they walk away.I guess they have been buying honey in mason jars for years and will not change.


----------

